# She wanted something snazzy. (NSFW-ish)



## thestorey (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wheels47130 (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## Fatback (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful, and the photos are great too:thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 23, 2010)

im really loving the tone you got on these.
very nicely done.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 23, 2010)

They're so....  cool.  I want her to be warm.

And the shadows crossing under the nose are troubling.

Good concept.  Good model.  I'm just not buying the lighting.

-Pete


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the second shot although I see what Christie means about the shadow under the nose. The tone of skin in the first I think is too cool. Beautiful girl.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice posing and good connection to the model but I agree about the lighting.  It gives the tiny mustache look, which she may not even notice of course.  Also in the second I would crop some of that empty space off of the left giving it more a rule of thirds look.  It will draw you straight to the eyes then


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 19, 2010)

Ditto most of what has been said. Can I ask what the halo is around the head in the second shot?


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 19, 2010)

As an afterthought, try applying the cooling filter to the background and floor only. The contrast of warm and cold colours should make for an interesting pic.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 23, 2010)

i love em. great poses.  i like the color in these, but would also like to see her dark brown hair, w the white sheets.  idk what it is but i like to see the fresh white bright sheets in pics like these.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice pose but the coloring seems a bit off. I also would like to see the sheets white and agree the shadow under the nose draws attention. On shot #2 I would like to see her re positioned a bit more to the left to fill up some of that empty space. Very nice job over all though. Beautiful girl


----------



## ELDUDER (Aug 23, 2010)

I like em both. Good poses and great model, but I agree with what some have said about the tones. The lighting doesn't bother me that much, but I would try tweaking the WB on these to make them seem more inviting. The colors look either under or overprocessed depending on what you were going for, but I think you can make it work with some extra time in post.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 23, 2010)

I kinda dig the lighting, it adds to the feel of it.
Agree with the above, great photos, poses, and very beautiful!


----------



## srinaldo86 (Aug 23, 2010)

Snazzy .... Acquired.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 23, 2010)

This is beautiful. Sensual without being overtly sexual. Very nicely done.


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 24, 2010)

From what you've shown...
I like the composition and processing just not to thrilled about the lighting. Seems a bit boring.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 24, 2010)

Gorgeous model...love the sensual feeling to them..bedroom lighting...great job!


----------

